# Cheap and easy to make cage (MUST SEE!)



## minard734 (Sep 29, 2011)

O.K. so this is quite a simple cage to make.... Came up with it myself I call it a bottle cage. Here is how it's done:







------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
















And THIS is what you get in the end:


----------



## massaman (Sep 29, 2011)

you can also make them out of puppy pad boxes with screen glued to the front for a window as well or other cardboard boxes or tupperware containers!


----------



## minard734 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes! I even use those plastic ice cream tubs (modified) and other such things. Cups with cloth rubber banded to them works well for small nymphs also  .


----------



## Colorcham427 (Sep 29, 2011)

very nice idea, thanks for sharing buddy!


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 29, 2011)

Great idea. Recycle, reduce, REUSE! :clap:


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 29, 2011)

And that is how you will end.....






I am using sheets of cork instead of twigs.


----------



## mantiscraze (Sep 29, 2011)

wow nico! crazy!


----------



## minard734 (Sep 29, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> Great idea. Recycle, reduce, REUSE! :clap:


Yes... This is my way


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks a bit like my chaos, Nico, but are you living in an ambient humidity of 85% or is that in some kind of enclosure or dedicated room? What are you using to get the humidity that high?


----------



## mantiscraze (Sep 30, 2011)

must be the sauna


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 30, 2011)

Lordy u have been busy!


----------



## ismart (Sep 30, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> Looks a bit like my chaos, Nico, but are you living in an ambient humidity of 85% or is that in some kind of enclosure or dedicated room? What are you using to get the humidity that high?


I was thinking the same thing? Humidifier maybe?


----------



## minard734 (Sep 30, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Lordy u have been busy!


Hahaha! Seems like he has 0.o


----------



## meaganelise9 (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice! This looks quite effective though it probably wouldn't keep the cat out.


----------



## minard734 (Oct 3, 2011)

Well I don't have a cat


----------



## kmsgameboy (Oct 20, 2011)

Awesome idea and diagrams. The only thing that would worry me is that I would go to take the top off, roll the rubber band up and the mantis would get squished between the rubber band and the netting. I use plastic storage containers, plastic mesh, hot glue and foam for all my enclosures. Its cheap and effective.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2011)

Want to make your life MUCH easier? Cut a small hole in the side and block it with a foam plug. I like those small foam plugs used for fruit fly vials. This way you don't have to remove the top. Mantids will spend most of their time on the top so this makes feeding much easier. I do that for my 32 oz containers.


----------



## minard734 (Oct 20, 2011)

Agreed. And for bigger cages you can use bottle lids which screw on and off.


----------

